# City with the worst traffic!



## Minato ku

*Paris * 
Worst traffic in Europe ?

If you love chaotic traffic.


----------



## crossbowman

^ the 3rd one is a joke...right?:runaway:


----------



## Minato ku

No it is la place de l'Etoile at the end of Champs elysee avenue


----------



## crossbowman

aren't there any traffic lights or lines on the road?
Cars seem to be heading to all directions....very hard to get out of this mess i think....:dunno:


----------



## Epi

I think the question really depends on where you are trying to go exactly. The commute from NYC to Long Island suburbs can last hours and hours during rush hour. Meanwhile driving inside Manhattan isn't so bad. Driving inside Tokyo or Hong Kong isn't so bad either thanks to the mass transit systems.

I would say the North American cities probably have the worst traffic if only because the car is the most prevalent here and the amount of sprawl that exists makes for a huge commuter driving community. As well transit is generally not as good as most other places. Developing countries don't have enough cars to have bad traffic... but then I guess perhaps Shanghai and Beijing may have horrible traffic, but I can't say as I've never been there.


----------



## Minato ku

crossbowman said:


> aren't there any traffic lights or lines on the road?
> Cars seem to be heading to all directions....very hard to get out of this mess i think....:dunno:


The probem in Paris
They are too many traffic light.


----------



## -Corey-

The worst traffic might be in Mumbia..


----------



## sunnyisles

1. Mexico City, Mexico
2. Sao Paulo, Brazil
3. Bogota, Columbia


----------



## AmherstMan

Canadian Chocho said:


> PYONGYANG!!


OMG... The traffic is terible there. You wait for hours to move a mile. 

^^lol


----------



## -Corey-

sunnyisles said:


> 1. Mexico City, Mexico
> 2. Sao Paulo, Brazil
> 3. Bogota, Columbia


In Latin AMerica.. yeah


----------



## Plumber73

I think people need to differentiate between "most traffic" and "worst traffic". Lots of cities have tons of cars on the roads, so it just takes time to get from A to B. The worst traffic would be like being in a constant state of near collision. I believe the Paris traffic circle was a good example, but that only shows a small part of the city. Anyway, that's just how I see it.


----------



## brisavoine

minato ku said:


> *Paris *
> Worst traffic in Europe ?
> 
> If you love chaotic traffic.


I wouldn't exagerate things. Look below, this is traffic on Paris freeways: heavy, but still manageable. Chaotic only on some not so frequent occasions, such as when the suburb train drivers go on strike. Of course rush hours can get a bit difficult, but then tell me one large metropolis where rush hour is not a problem.


----------



## EtherealMist

Epi said:


> I think the question really depends on where you are trying to go exactly. The commute from NYC to Long Island suburbs can last hours and hours during rush hour. Meanwhile driving inside Manhattan isn't so bad.



I dont know about that. Driving in Manhattan is pretty horrible during the work day.


----------



## chowie

you should ve seen what happen in Brisbane Australia last week, the riverside express way was completely closed off due to discovery of cracks in two of the exiting ramps. the whole city was completely blocked ....


----------



## sebvill

Lagos -Nigeria
Calcutta- India

Both cities with a fast increasing population. This creates gentrification of areas that are not prepared like the centre of town or near the main markets. The roads are not paved in many parts of the city. Plus no efficient public transport or a plan for it.


----------



## sebvill

Lagos Nigeria


----------



## ahmedjam

so i will choose USA NY, Europe Paris, ME Egypt, and Nigeria


----------



## TalB

NYC gridlock is the last one anyone would want to be in.


----------



## ♣628.finst

I cannot think of the worst... 

Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Montevideo, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Asuncion, Lima, La Paz, Quito, Caracas, Santo Domingo, Bogota... Most (Though, not all) Latin American cities have very chaotic traffic. 

Most African and some Asian Cities (Mostly in China, India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh or Pakistan) Delhi, Dhaka, Colombo, Karachi, Islamabad, Hanoi, Bangkok...

Some Southern European Cities: Paris, Roma, Milano, Athens, Sofia, Bucharest, Lisboa.

Eastern European Cities: Moscow, Berlin, Budapest, Zagreb, Ljubljana...

North American cities: NYC, LA, SF, Calgary, Miami, Dallas, Boston...


----------



## Brillemeister

I nominate Atlanta.


----------



## futureproof

i like these ones










traffic jam in australia










XD










traffic jam in venice










a typical highway traffic jam


----------



## Reaperos

I think traffic in a way looking at these pics can be seen as marxist's dream. it binds us no matter where we are from, all of us together suffer it, LOL.

As for traffic, london is terrible, absolutely terrible. Paris can be a ******* nightmare, Athens? less said the better. Infact all med cities are bad. Nice thought? Traffic gets worse every day/


----------



## Jaye101

*...*

Not the busiest highways in the world but meh...

Toronto

















This is the GRANDDADDY of all Toronto congestion pictures.. SCROLL!
I didn't reduce it because it isn't big in file size... so even slow internet users should be able to handle it.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ Not very often you see nearly bumper-to-bumper traffic in BOTH directions...


----------



## Shanghai City

I nominate Shanghai, because it`s terrible drivers and the loooooooong traffic jams


----------



## Küsel

futureproof said:


>


:rofl: :rolf: :rofl: - Speed limit 50...

But come on - THAT'S traffic!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jaye101

That makes my skin crawl.


----------



## JoSin

what crabs!! 

Bangkok has got one of the world's worst traffic. I was stuck in the same spot for almost 45 min...


----------



## Facial

Jaye101 said:


> This is the GRANDDADDY of all Toronto congestion pictures.. SCROLL!
> I didn't reduce it because it isn't big in file size... so even slow internet users should be able to handle it.


That's some crazy traffic!

However, sights like this are very common in Los Angeles, where freeways are often twice as wide.

If I could take a photo of my best sights, you will all be stunned without a doubt. Possible pics include the 405 looking south from the Getty, or the 5 freeway in some places in Orange County. IMO the best view of super-traffic probably is outside of Los Angeles, but in its vicinity: on the I-5 when it dips into a lagoon between Del Mar and La Jolla in San Diego. The view is horrific, but spectacular.


----------



## jchernin

^ i believe the 405 is one of the busiest freeways in the united states in terms of number of cars on the road.


----------



## shugs

Tehran's traffic can be pretty mad.. during the obvious rush hours and also 'uptown' Tehran is gridlocked between 9pm and 12am because of people going to the recreation areas and 'places to be' or rather places to be seen at lmao

Heres one I found without really searching much


----------



## Stefan88

Driving in India is truly terrifying. About 1500 people die each day on india's roads which I personally think is insane. 
Driving in England can also be pretty bad. Commuting from Leeds back to Nottingham on the M1 is a right bastard sometimes especially when there is an accident. Traffic jams can be 5-10 miles long if the accident is bad enough. 
It's also a very dangerous part of the motorway as about a 30 mile stretch of it isn't lit up at all.
This doesn't rank as bad as other places but its still bludy annoying.


----------



## sbarn

Kuesel said:


> :rofl: :rolf: :rofl: - Speed limit 50...


The speed limit is 50 mph because its right before Bay Bridge toll plaza... typical speed limits in the Bay Area are 65 mph.


----------



## Küsel

And is there anyone who EVER actually COULD drive as fast as 50? Doesn't look so on the pic... :lol:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

WHAT???

You guys are kidding, no country could win Vietnam in term of traffic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGBxlrMHhyc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JNWucQJGVI

Recently, there was an American mathematician who went to Vietnam and he wanted to construct a mathematical model for the traffic. Guess what, he was hit by a motorbike in Hanoi and now in critial condition .


----------



## Saigoneseguy

More? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-sgeDIawCE

More, no? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4ZsT7nZDJg that not even rush hour

well the good thing is nobody will get stuck


----------



## Armon

saigon_monsooner said:


> More?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-sgeDIawCE
> 
> More, no?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4ZsT7nZDJg that not even rush hour
> 
> well the good thing is nobody will get stuck



Do they have traffic lights?


----------



## Jaye101

Facial said:


> That's some crazy traffic!
> 
> However, sights like this are very common in Los Angeles, where freeways are often twice as wide.
> 
> If I could take a photo of my best sights, you will all be stunned without a doubt. Possible pics include the 405 looking south from the Getty, or the 5 freeway in some places in Orange County. IMO the best view of super-traffic probably is outside of Los Angeles, but in its vicinity: on the I-5 when it dips into a lagoon between Del Mar and La Jolla in San Diego. The view is horrific, but spectacular.


This highway (401) in Toronto is always jammed... Just can't find a pictiure.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

> Do they have traffic lights?


Traffic lights are everywhere but they couldn't help it or even make the situation more chaotic so they turn them off during rush hours. Nice scene yeah?
Here's a non-motorbike traffic in Vietnam:


----------



## degnaw

Jaye101 said:


> Not the busiest highways in the world but meh...
> Toronto


Nice how you almost exclusively posted pictures of gridlock vs. transit ROWs


----------



## rt_0891

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^ Not very often you see nearly bumper-to-bumper traffic in BOTH directions...


It has become an unfortunate reality in Toronto nowadays during rush hours.


----------



## Dallas star

wow i thought toronto didnt have traffic problem sorry i have not pdated this thread will get some pics later


----------



## svs

Well the worst cities I have personally driven in are Naples, Mexico City, Jerusalem, and London. All much worse than LA which isn't even as bad as NYC. Can't speak for Mumbai, Cairo, or Manila though.


----------



## [email protected]

From my own personal experience...Cairo, Bangkok and Beijing.


----------



## Küsel

The worst I have actually driven is by far Firenze (Rome I avoided afterwards). Sao Paulo is also bad but not as Italian cities. ANY North American city is piece of cake for for most Europeans BTW :lol: 

Asian and African cities are very bad as well but I didn't have to drive myself at least...


----------



## LtBk

Kuesel said:


> The worst I have actually driven is by far Firenze (Rome I avoided afterwards). Sao Paulo is also bad but not as Italian cities. ANY North American city is piece of cake for for most Europeans BTW :lol:
> 
> Asian and African cities are very bad as well but I didn't have to drive myself at least...


How could a city of over 10 million, with over 6 million registered cars driving around, have better traffic than Italian cities? Plus the road infrastructure is crap from what i heard.


----------



## Küsel

Good, if you "heard" of it :lol: - I was actually driving there for a long time. It's hell as well and especially small neighbourhood roads are sometimes in bad conditions but they work hard on it recently. The big roads and motorways are okay.

You can ask anyone, Italians were are and always will be the most violent and chaotic drivers in the world, worse than French and Spanish (also the Ticinesi drive like that). It's not an offense, it's just their style - and it works out for them.


----------



## LtBk

Delete


----------



## Küsel

I was not there, only in Indonsia and Malaysia - and the first is also very bad. But I wouldn't say worse - similar, only that the Indonsians blow the horm even more often :lol:


----------



## Occit

Freeways in Caracas are a big parking lot:


----------



## Golden Age

*DC needs to improve its commuting problem*

From personal experience, one of the worst in terms of traffic the United States is definitely Washington DC, as the entire northern half of Virginia (also known as NoVa) and southern half of Maryland seems to be one big suburb. If the inner city of DC could be made more attractive to families and public transport were improved (for example connecting Dulles Airport with downtown), things might change.


----------



## Madman

svs said:


> Well the worst cities I have personally driven in are Naples, Mexico City, Jerusalem, and London. All much worse than LA which isn't even as bad as NYC. Can't speak for Mumbai, Cairo, or Manila though.


London must be one of the easiest major cities to drive in the world (probably the most expensive in the centre too but thats for another thread). I don't see how anyone who has driven in many cities could think it be up their with the likes of Napoli, Mexico City and most African and Asian metropolises.


----------



## Thunderflip

Metro Manila has a hell lot of work to do, also caused by overpopulation and causes too much environmental pollution in my opinion.


----------



## Facial

svs said:


> Well the worst cities I have personally driven in are Naples, Mexico City, Jerusalem, and London. All much worse than LA which isn't even as bad as NYC. Can't speak for Mumbai, Cairo, or Manila though.


LA is the worst in the United States, if not the world. There are statistics that show LA consistently outranking other US cities.


----------



## tablemtn

> LA is the worst in the United States, if not the world.


Have you been outside of the United States? Ever DRIVEN outside of the United States? Los Angeles is very easy to drive in due to its wide, well-designed, well-signed road infrastructure. Try navigating around Manila for a day, and see what you think about Los Angeles.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Facial said:


> LA is the worst in the United States, if not the world. There are statistics that show LA consistently outranking other US cities.



LA is nowhere near the worst. Even Florence Italy was worse taking into account the small streets, lack of signs, mix of bikes, cars, people, it was a zoo. i cant imagine some of the Asian and Indian cities as well as Tehran and the like.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

stef17 said:


> Driving in India is truly terrifying. About 1500 people die each day on india's roads which I personally think is insane.
> Driving in England can also be pretty bad. Commuting from Leeds back to Nottingham on the M1 is a right bastard sometimes especially when there is an accident. Traffic jams can be 5-10 miles long if the accident is bad enough.
> It's also a very dangerous part of the motorway as about a 30 mile stretch of it isn't lit up at all.
> This doesn't rank as bad as other places but its still bludy annoying.


im pretty sure wut u said bout india is not true
ok if it is then wed have to agree that most traffic is in the cities(rest is mostly truck)
ok then if its in the cities then the yrs i lived in mumbai which is 10+ id have to see at least a few ppl die
well i didnt and i drove around a lot


----------



## cjav

I guess the netherlands would score pretty good on the traffic jams list of the world, btw Im saying Netherlands because the west side of the Netherlands is comprised out of several cities next to eachother and the highways in between are one big traffic jam every day.


----------



## Halawala

Golden Age said:


> From personal experience, one of the worst in terms of traffic the United States is definitely Washington DC, as the entire northern half of Virginia (also known as NoVa) and southern half of Maryland seems to be one big suburb. If the inner city of DC could be made more attractive to families and public transport were improved (for example connecting Dulles Airport with downtown), things might change.


Actually, Dubai is literally the worst traffic in the world (in the Guness book of records!!!); much much worse than DC. I lived in both cities and Dubai is worse.


----------



## wafu21m

*traffic in manila*





































^^


----------



## OtAkAw

Traffic in Metro Manila (going into and out of) can be very traumatic especially during the Seasons of Lent and Christmas and in Holidays like the All Saint's Day wherein school breaks coincide. The North and South Luzon Expressways (both connect the Metro to Northern and Southern provinces of Luzon) are especially just insane during the Holidays because Manileños who have dwellings in the provinces (where their extended family is residing) would prefer to spend the Holidays with loved ones, even if it is far from the city.


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ But the South Luzon Expressway is far worse than the North Luzon Expressway in my opinion. And on regular days, the Epifanio Delos Santos Avenue (EDSA) is the busiest thoroughfare in Metro Manila.


----------



## BalWash

Traffic in DC is downright is aweful. People say Atlanta traffic is bad, and it is, but it doesn't hold a candle to my hometown. The Capital and Baltimore Beltways are both jam packed. This is suprising given DC's big subway system. 

THE WORST is when the Secret Service closes down the Beltway because the President needs to get back to his house from Andrew's Air Force Base.


----------



## tablemtn

I drive in Manila quite often. It's kind of an adventure. Sometimes things are very smooth (Roxas Blvd. by the bay can be like this sometimes), and sometimes traffic stalls for hours (EDSA, SLE, and some of the other major roads suffer especially). But I almost always see something interesting when I drive around. Manila is a gigantic, interesting city.


----------



## Askal82

tablemtn said:


> Well, I can speak as someone from the US who has driven around a lot in my own country (NYC, Boston, LA, Chicago, Seattle, Portland, DC, Detroit, etc.), as well as Manila, Iloilo, and Cebu in the Philippines, Paris in France, Accra in Ghana, Toronto and Vancouver in Canada, and San Salvador in El Salvador - among other places. I've even driven a bit in Port-au-Prince, Haiti. And by 'driven,' I mean that I myself did the driving.
> 
> *The 'worst' traffic depends on context, but overall, probably Manila. The reason is that, in that city, you have lots of congestion combined with lots of different vehicles sharing the road (pedestrians, too), combined with jeepneys constantly stopping and then merging back into traffic after picking up passengers, combined with a road network that is very uneven in quality. It can be intimidating for someone who has never driven there before. And being trapped on the EDSA for hours is very frustrating.
> 
> On the other hand, I ENJOY driving more in Manila than in other cities. If you are hungry, or bored in traffic, or need new slippers, or need some counterfeit DVDs, there are street vendors selling everything you could want, right at your window. I used to buy a newspaper, bottled water, and some snacks when traffic got really bad, and I'd have a small meal while I read the news. Manila radio can also be interesting, especially as you learn some Tagalog. You see a lot of interesting things while driving around town. Traffic is bad, but there is a sense of adaptation to the situation that makes it more bearable.*
> 
> A place like Boston or NYC has much better road infrastructure, and driving is a lot more organized. Lots of signage, working traffic lights, lanes are painted on the road, laws are enforced, and there is a lot more order. It is easier for novices to drive there. But when you are stuck in a traffic jam, you are stuck. Nobody comes to sell you balut or kalamansi juice. In that sense, traffic is orderly but bleak and boring. I don't like that.
> 
> Paris has a mix of order and disorder. For example, the roundabout circling the Arc de Triomphe is much more chaotic than anything you'll find in Boston or NYC, but the city faces much of the same modern traffic dreariness on the major arteries, like the Peripherique ring road. Most tourists don't realize it, but the Paris metro region sprawls on and on for many kilometers in every direction. There is a lot of traffic. But for the most part, it's still an orderly driving experience.
> 
> Accra is interesting, since it is one of the most developed cities in west Africa. It actually has an extensive motorway network. The quality is variable. There are times when traffic is quite dense, and other times when it seems very light. Overall, the roads can be a bit dangerous (and the local newspapers regularly show the bloody results of traffic wrecks), but as far as African cities go, Accra's traffic isn't that bad.
> 
> San Salvador is in many ways a typical mid-sized Latin American city - lots of buses, heavy traffic in the central city, sometimes chaotic, but manageable with patience. The big variable there is carjacking and violent crime. If you talk to Salvadorans long enough, crime stories usually emerge. You have to be careful about WHERE you drive.
> 
> Port-au-Prince was near total chaos. I drove from the international airport to the Hotel Oloffson, through downtown and past the Marche de Fer (the 'Iron Market', but people actually sell everything there), then up the hills into Petionville. The area around the market was so full of pedestrians and vendors and traffic that it took about 30 minutes to move three blocks. People, bikes, chickens, colorful buses called 'tap-taps,' shared taxis, and UN military vehicles all jostle around in the unregulated streets. However, outside of downtown and a few choke points, Haiti's extreme poverty means that not many people own cars, and traffic is actually rather light. It's also dangerous due to a kidnapping trend in Port-au-Prince.
> 
> So, that's my take on things. But I do think that people who say the "worst" traffic is in the US or some other western country are simply incorrect. You should see more of the world. Go to a large, third-world city. Drive yourself around. I doubt you'll be comparing that to driving in the US anymore.


I used to drive in Metro Manila going to Ortigas Center particularly along C-5 and the sign to watch for is when you start to see peanut vendors and their carts roaming on the highway in anticipation for another long day on a road. :lol:


----------



## Xusein

*From what I've seen* (in no order)

New York 
Washington DC
Dubai
Toronto

Living in an area where the average commute time is only around 20 minutes, I feel a bit blessed. But the highways here are a ticking time bomb. The government here doesn't really put enough in public transportation and doesn't plan to widen any highways, bad combination.


----------



## mdiederi

This picture of Xiamen was in the news this morning, and reminded me of this thread.


----------



## LtBk

I read that China has the highest death toll in car accidents in the world.


----------



## Izman

Casablanca


----------



## TalB

I read a book about cities all over the world at Borders, and I noticed that traffic-clogged streets came up numerous times for cities in third world nations in weaknesses.


----------



## DC Miracle

SE9 said:


> Worst traffic (personal & shared experiences)
> I cant even imagine driving in that! Game over, we a tie! . Moscow and Mumbai
> 
> *Mumbai*


Moscow


----------



## LtBk

TalB said:


> I read a book about cities all over the world at Borders, and I noticed that traffic-clogged streets came up numerous times for cities in third world nations in weaknesses.


Name of the book?


----------



## Woonsocket54

Boston has some bad traffic. Moscow always backed up on Leningradskoye Shosse. All those trashy nouveau riche need to get to the dacha. May they all die sonless.


----------



## GlobalJoe

of the ones I have been to, Bangkok


----------



## Ese del 69

:nuts: Moscow WINS:









But at least there are lanes on the road, while Indian traffic planning is up to drivers' will :bash: !


----------



## poshbakerloo

*Bad Traffic!!!*

well i think traffic on the m25 going into london is the worstlol


----------



## poshbakerloo

*moscow^^^^^^*

yes thinking of it i lived in moscoz and trying to cross a 12 lane road with traffic like it is there is real scary!


----------



## oliver999

mdiederi said:


> This picture of Xiamen was in the news this morning, and reminded me of this thread.


cant imagine xiamen , a medium size city has a traffic gam.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

SE9 said:


> Worst traffic (personal & shared experiences)
> 
> *Mumbai*





DC Miracle said:


> Moscow



ok traffic in mumbai is bad but not terrible its like anyother big dense city now that one street there is one of the streets thats always crowded at rush hr i konw cause i have been on that one like a lot
anyway they are improving on their lanes and its becoming better


----------



## MNL




----------



## adzees

Karachi --- The worst traffic i would say


----------



## Sampei




----------



## Dallas star

^^^^^^ that doesnt even look like a street


----------



## Dallas star

We have a new winner  
Mexico City




Off topic this building really reminds me of the Jetsons!


----------



## gladisimo

^^ Those pics dont display traffic...the second one looks like a parking lot, the third one is just a dump, the fourth is an accident, and the fifth...is a house?

The first one is the only one with traffic.

Karachi looks insane, no lanes, or anything...


----------



## Dallas star

Does Karachi even have Stop signs?


----------



## ShowMeKC

I wished KC had worse traffic than it does now, and better mass transit than it does now, so people can stop using their cars and use mass transit and walk everywhere. But unfortunately, every time our stupid residents cry out that there is bad traffic, something either gets redone, or the federals/state idiots come in and widen the highways. Hopefully light rail and better mass transit can start attriting automobiles whenever we get them.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why have one if no one is never gone respect it.


----------



## Dallas star

yeah good point something seriously needs to be done there!


----------



## lactis

*check*

check this town, traffic is absolutely incredible, look at wroclaw- smaller than mexico city but there is much more cars


----------



## Manila-X

Karachi's traffic looks pretty bad. As for Mexico City, I love those carcachas


----------



## Electrify

Karachi's traffic FTW :applause:


----------



## TalB

This is no surprise especially for third world nations being that they have a poor street grid with roads that cross each other a lot.


----------



## rilham2new

JAKARTA (Indonesia) CBD's Afterrain super-massive traffic jam


----------



## cyberjaya

*hyderabad, India*


----------



## Krattle

Traffic jams are a definite annoyance, and while European driving is very chaotic, I never once saw a wreck. Even around the Arc de Triomphe, which is 12 converging lanes of utter chaos, no one was once involved in an accident. I think the worst traffic may be in my little town - Greensboro, North Carolina. The drivers here are so STUPID. They think they have left of way (frequently causes collisions between one turning right and one left into the same lane), they go ridiculously fast on roads with low speed limits and switch lanes suddenly with no turn signals, they tail gate all the time (lots of fender-benders and rearended cars), and they turn into traffic even though not all the lanes are clear (leads to lots of sideswipes and close calls). I see accidents all the time because of these things. I was almost involved in one when some moron pulled out into traffic in the lane next to me and KEPT COMING! I was walled in with cars but he thankfully noticed me before he scraped my side.


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City**

*City with the worst traffic**








*


**Not Florida...  

**In Panama, that is...*


----------



## leaf345

adzees said:


> Karachi ---


Not only that, but in the few remaining areas where there is free flowing traffic you will often see several cars travelling against the traffic. Dangerous.


----------



## EtherealMist

gladisimo said:


> ^^ Those pics dont display traffic...the second one looks like a parking lot, the third one is just a dump, the fourth is an accident, and the fifth...is a house?
> 
> The first one is the only one with traffic.
> 
> Karachi looks insane, no lanes, or anything...


lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Backstrom

Depends on your definition of traffic. Some tiny towns will argue that they have the worst traffic because they might be sitting there at 2AM in the morning waiting for the light to change even though no one else is on the street.

In terms of density, I think some Southern American countries along with American cities have pretty poor traffic.


----------



## el_norte

That's POLAND??! Jeezus. Looks like suburban USA... and that's not a particularly good thing.


----------



## ww_lodz

But what looks like suburban? The traffic or the city space?


----------



## ancov

Ha-ha ... Moscow ...


----------



## jarbury

Goodness knows why you'd actually drive in Moscow, considering the fantastic metro system they have.


----------



## koolreg89

SkylineHeaven said:


> Chicago also have one of the worst traffic in and outside of its city, chicagoland has one of the longest drive hour during rush hours! Image all those traffics at the same time trying to jam on that tiny little highway of chicago's....lol 3-4 lanes...lol....certainly create one of the worst traffic stats in the world! No wonder our traffic hours now extended 5 hours apart just to reduce the chaos! To avoid the 7am rush hours to drive comfortably in the morning, you gotta beat the crowd on 5am, damn I would say that Chicagoland drivers has the least sleeping hours on earth with all that commuting timeframe!:evil:


While I do agree that Chicagoland has some bad traffic, its NOTHING compared to any of the other traffic jams around the world, especially Asia. Having been to Manila (the pictures are real, makes for an adventure), it makes being on 290 or the Kennedy peaceful. Plus the CTA and Metra allow alternatives to driving too.


----------



## Madman

skydive said:


> london is bad also, but seeing many of the pictures here there are worse places than london


London hasnt got the worst traffic jams in england, let alone europe or the world, though busy i think many londoners need open their eyes and appreciate the advanced public transport at their disposal.

I have to agree the worst jams i know of are in asian cities, insane, sayting that Rome, Naples and Paris don't come to far behind - though i am not sure whether it is the amount of traffic or the erratic behaviour of the drivers there?...


----------



## jarbury

^^ Drivers in Naples are totally insane. Three people on a scooter, none wearing helmets, going the wrong way along a one way street ignoring all traffic lights is quite common.

However, despite (or maybe because of) the insanity of drivers in Naples, the traffic actually moves OK most of the time (from my fairly limited experience of it).


----------



## Spookvlieger

Don't know if someone mentioned The Belgium capital yet but in and around Brussels traffic is also really bad. I could not find any good picture though.
Beltway Brussels:
























http://www.demorgen.be/static/FOTO/pe/13/9/13/media_xl_945073.jpg[/IMG]








Wetstraat: One of the most conjested streets in Brussels
























Around Brussels:

























But ofcourse that's nothing cmpaired to this:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Sorry that second picture is not of Belgium!!! my bad...


----------



## kicksilver

Rio de Janeiro can get nasty too! It's impressive how you can take more than 2 hour to go through 10 miles...


----------



## Spookvlieger

kicksilver said:


> Rio de Janeiro can get nasty too! It's impressive how you can take more than 2 hour to go through 10 miles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha looks like the busses arn't going to be on time:lol:
> Well belgium has only 10 million people so its impossible for us to have such a mess like that ^^


----------



## kicksilver

Nothing is on time in Rio. That picture shows the first kilometer of Brasil Avenue, the longest freeway in Brasil, more than 57km long. Its also the most congested road in Rio, with an AADT of nearly 270,000 vehicles. Believw me, you wont wanna go there! 

But tourists rarely pass on it, since it connects the north zone and the suburb to the city center abd the tourists only visit the south zone. Remembering the the north zone ia the poorest part of the city, it can get really ugly...


----------



## oliver999




----------



## mongozx

Anyone mentioning Los Angeles or some other US city obviously hasn't visited abroad. Trust me, we've got it good here!


----------



## icracked

mongozx said:


> Anyone mentioning Los Angeles or some other US city obviously hasn't visited abroad. Trust me, we've got it good here!


Not true, I witnessed some of the worst traffic in LA and I'm a person that lives in Beijing, traveled to Jakarta, Shanghai, San Francisco, Honolulu etc...


----------



## poshbakerloo

The M56 near me can be awful! 10 lanes jammed!


----------



## poshbakerloo

mongozx said:


> Anyone mentioning Los Angeles or some other US city obviously hasn't visited abroad. Trust me, we've got it good here!


I agree. I was in LA summer 2008 for a while and the traffic was mucho better than around greater London and Manchester in the UK!


----------



## brazilteen

SÃO PAULO FOR SURE


----------



## brazilteen

Or Mumbai in India


----------



## stefano1895

MEXICO CITY FOR SURE


----------



## HK999

i forgot to mention that beijing had a 100km (!!!) super traffic jam just a few weeks ago. :nuts:


----------



## kicksilver

HK999 said:


> i forgot to mention that beijing had a 100km (!!!) super traffic jam just a few weeks ago. :nuts:


That's not really much... São Paulo beats that almost daily, on the way home at night.

Here, 293km of congestion on a normal weekday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOLHj55ZSvY


----------



## IrishMan2010

Sorry I haven't got any pics, but Dublin's traffic can be awful.


----------



## HK999

kicksilver said:


> That's not really much... São Paulo beats that almost daily, on the way home at night.
> 
> Here, 293km of congestion on a normal weekday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOLHj55ZSvY


just impossible, i've seen the vid and i think the 293km of congestion are meant as a total in the city, not in _one _direction.


----------



## malegi

HK999 said:


> just impossible, i've seen the vid and i think the 293km of congestion are meant as a total in the city, not in _one _direction.


yep, it's the total in the whole city. I lived in São Paulo and they messure it daily. For example: the traffic on monday night was 198km, on tuesday morning was 213km and it goes like that.

But it considers the traffic conditions at the same time, example: at 7am it was 170 km, at 8 it was 224 km....


----------



## kicksilver

HK999 said:


> just impossible, i've seen the vid and i think the 293km of congestion are meant as a total in the city, not in _one _direction.


Of course dude. Do you know ANY city with more than 100km of diameter? Only on highways...


----------



## HK999

kicksilver said:


> Of course dude. Do you know ANY city with more than 100km of diameter? Only on highways...


highway loops and large bypasses which almost form a circle! then you can hit the 100km mark in one direction easily. :nuts: but you're right, there's probably no continuous road where such a traffic jam could take shape. :|


----------



## kicksilver

There is, actually. But not urban. I took 12 hours to go through 150km, in february 2008... It was in the highway... Totally congested.


----------



## HK999

kicksilver said:


> There is, actually. But not urban. I took 12 hours to go through 150km, in february 2008... It was in the highway... Totally congested.


of course _urban_ lol :lol:. anyway, it's good to know what one can except when visiting sao paulo.


----------



## kicksilver

Actually, that took place in Rio de Janeiro, where I live. 

It was a come-back home after a two week-long holiday (carnival), from the hottest holiday spot in the Rio de Janeiro state (Região dos Lagos (Lake Region, on the extreme east of Rio de Janeiro state)... There's a single highway connecting Rio de Janeiro to these cities... So, after the holiday, it's like 3,000,000 cars going in the same direction, the rest you can imagine...

But Sao Paulo is way worse than Rio de Janeiro... I don't doubt it's the most congested city in the world. Over 7,000,000 vehicles on the streets, from the city alone. If you add the metro area, you can get over 15,000,000 cars riding through the city daily.


----------



## malegi

kicksilver said:


> Actually, that took place in Rio de Janeiro, where I live.
> 
> It was a come-back home after a two week-long holiday (carnival), from the hottest holiday spot in the Rio de Janeiro state (Região dos Lagos (Lake Region, on the extreme east of Rio de Janeiro state)... There's a single highway connecting Rio de Janeiro to these cities... So, after the holiday, it's like 3,000,000 cars going in the same direction, the rest you can imagine...
> 
> But Sao Paulo is way worse than Rio de Janeiro... I don't doubt it's the most congested city in the world. Over 7,000,000 vehicles on the streets, from the city alone. If you add the metro area, you can get over 15,000,000 cars riding through the city daily.


In Los Angeles they got more cars, anyway, they have a great traffic system. We should improve our urban infraestructure and invest in public transportation here in SP, but I'm sure things are already getting better.


----------



## vstoyanov

HK999 said:


> highway loops and large bypasses which almost form a circle! then you can hit the 100km mark in one direction easily. :nuts: but you're right, there's probably no continuous road where such a traffic jam could take shape. :|


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MKAD
here there is an infinite loop of a traffic jam every day 

and this is some humble bulgarian contribution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1-PEY39CRU&feature=related


----------



## kicksilver

malegi said:


> In Los Angeles they got more cars, anyway, they have a great traffic system. We should improve our urban infraestructure and invest in public transportation here in SP, but I'm sure things are already getting better.


Of course, it's a bigger city...

But does Los Angeles have more cars than the SPMR?


----------



## HK999

vstoyanov said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MKAD
> here there is an infinite loop of a traffic jam every day


good grief! :nuts: 

this says it all..


> Among drivers it was known as *"The Road of Death"* for very poor lighting.


now it's still the road of deat because of traffic jams! 


EDIT: german wiki says the lenght is 108,9 km!


----------



## Pfeuffer

delhi, mumbai, bangkok, manila are the worst !! 
forget sao paulo or los angeles, they are not worth mentioning !


----------



## gabrielbabb

in Mexico traffic is all over the city, not just in highways and big streets, through years, people have taken residential streets as normal streets, and almost every street in the city has traffic  except for high or middle class closed neighbourhoods


----------



## nestea_lemon

kicksilver said:


> But Sao Paulo is way worse than Rio de Janeiro... I don't doubt it's the most congested city in the world. Over *7,000,000* vehicles *on the streets*, from the city alone. If you add the metro area, you can get over *15,000,000* cars riding through the city daily.


Apparently everyone in Sao Paolo uses a car, you don't need buses, metros and sidewalks. :nuts:

The 100km congestion is only a beginning, Chinese cities are expanding with a speed of light. In some 10years such and worse congestions will be everywhere all of the time.


----------



## kicksilver

Sao Paulo and it's metro area has more than 20 million inhabitants... Besides the more than 10,000,000 cars, there are thounsands of buses, taxis, vans and the many subway lines.


----------



## HK999

^^ i think you need _more_ subway lines to handle traffic jams. it's never too late. :cheers:


----------



## Kreicherisch

TheKansan said:


> Olathe, Kansas has dreadful traffic, and not just on the highways. I once was trapped at a stoplight turn lane for 10 minutes as a traffic light cycled 4 times before I could make a left turn off of Strang Line Rd. onto 119th street.


It wasn't that bad, wait until you visit Bangkok, Thailand. 10 min wait is nothing.


----------



## DAVID_E

You don´t know what´s a traffic jam if you´ve never been to Moscow.


----------



## kicksilver

10 min wait? Sometimes on rush hour I take more than 15 mins just to get to the nearest corner, coming from my garage.


----------



## alekssa1

It seems people are so proud living in cities with traffic problems  

[I drove to my office 2 hours
I drove 3 hours, my city is a mess
Both of you are losers cuz I drove 20 hours]

I once drove 45 minutes along one(!) building (about 60 meters) in St Petersburg, but it just means there are problems to solve!


----------



## Northsider

> It seems people are so proud living in cities with traffic problems


Definitely seems like it. Thankfully Chicago isn't as bad as some cities I've been to: Manila, Sao Paulo, Jakarta...I never complain about traffic again after visiting those cities.


----------



## kicksilver

alekssa1 said:


> It seems people are so proud living in cities with traffic problems
> 
> [I drove to my office 2 hours
> I drove 3 hours, my city is a mess
> Both of you are losers cuz I drove 20 hours]
> 
> I once drove 45 minutes along one(!) building (about 60 meters) in St Petersburg, but it just means there are problems to solve!


Actually, the contrary, it's aweful. I really hope Rio solves some of these gridlocks before the 2014 Cup.


----------



## ChackM

I don't have lot of experience with large cities, but I now that in my city it can take an entire hour to get from one part of the city to the other. And it's totally annoying !


----------



## pesto

I find Moscow (and a few others) interesting since they have large subways systems but traffic is still bad. Does this come from historic reasons (dense cores, no room for highways) or from geographic reasons or something else?


----------



## EagleX

alekssa1 said:


> It seems people are so proud living in cities with traffic problems
> 
> [I drove to my office 2 hours
> I drove 3 hours, my city is a mess
> Both of you are losers cuz I drove 20 hours]
> 
> I once drove 45 minutes along one(!) building (about 60 meters) in St Petersburg, but it just means there are problems to solve!


Belgrade has some huge problems, but the city has between 1,8 and 2,5 mil (some say 3 mil.) people and and no metro (its planed)...
But i think that Belgrade has no problems like in NA or (worse) like some Asian and SA cities, so I'm happy .


----------



## Ayceman

Bucharest:
































































Need I say more?


----------



## Chicagoago

Those pictures of EVERYONE entering the intersections at once are crazy looking!! 

Traffic here is bad, but if you have any direction of traffic blocking against a red light it's unusual and offensive. How would you ever clear those intersections? How far does traffic back up when every direction gets blocked at once?


----------



## sc4

^^ Even the trams are blocked...


----------



## pesto

Ayceman: very artistic and very terrifying at the same time. I learned something about Bucharest that I never knew.

It seems that some traffic police intervention would be useful in some of the cases.


----------



## Ayceman

Chicagoago said:


> Those pictures of EVERYONE entering the intersections at once are crazy looking!!
> 
> Traffic here is bad, but if you have any direction of traffic blocking against a red light it's unusual and offensive. How would you ever clear those intersections?


You just take it very slowly. That, and the police might show up to direct the intersection. (in some cases it's useless)



Chicagoago said:


> How far does traffic back up when every direction gets blocked at once?


I haven't seen more than 5km of absolutely uninterrupted jammed cars, but despite that, you still get gridlock because this happens in many major intersections at the same time, so secondary ones in between are also affected (and Bucharest is a radial street pattern city).

I have seen a record one way continuous queue of 29km, but not in Bucharest. It was on the seaside road south of Constanța. Cars returning en-masse from Bulgaria are bottle-necked at Eforie. (the cars didn't move more than 500m while we passed them)


----------



## kicksilver

Ayceman said:


> I haven't seen more than 5km of absolutely uninterrupted jammed cars, but despite that, you still get gridlock because this happens in many major intersections at the same time, so secondary ones in between are also affected (and Bucharest is a radial street pattern city).
> 
> I have seen a record one way continuous queue of 29km, but not in Bucharest. It was on the seaside road south of Constanța. Cars returning en-masse from Bulgaria are bottle-necked at Eforie. (the cars didn't move more than 500m while we passed them)


Wanna see a line of more or less 20km of uninterrupted traffic jam? Just go to Rio-Niteroi bridge, in Rio de Janeiro, at noon, any weekday.


----------



## Northsider

kicksilver said:


> Wanna see a line of more or less 20km of uninterrupted traffic jam? Just go to Rio-Niteroi bridge, in Rio de Janeiro, at noon, any weekday.


Or any road in Sao Paulo, any day, any hour...:bash:


----------



## Mr. Uncut

Pfeuffer said:


> delhi, mumbai, bangkok, manila are the worst !!
> forget sao paulo or los angeles, they are not worth mentioning !


Don't forget Shanghai...worse than Manila or Mumbai....


----------



## Northsider

Mr. Uncut said:


> Don't forget Shanghai...worse than Manila or Mumbai....


I've never been to Shanghai, but I refuse to believe much is worse than Manila. How can it get worse than 24 hour gridlock?


----------



## Myouzke

Here are some pictures of Beijing's Traffic some people resort to walking


----------



## kicksilver

Northsider said:


> Or any road in Sao Paulo, any day, any hour...:bash:


Nah... That only happens in the major avenues and the marginals.


----------



## Northsider

kicksilver said:


> Nah... That only happens in the major avenues and the marginals.


That's all the city is: major avenues and marginals...everything else is barely drivable side roads.


----------



## Jayz91

of course manila x_x


----------



## kicksilver

Well, Rio de Janeiro will probably surpass *any* city in the world soon, as the mayor has decided to demolish the Perimetral freeway, a major road that cuts the city from north to south. I don't even wanna know what the traffic is gonna be like when they close it's surroundings...


----------



## abdullahabin

Definitely hard to find any worse traffic than Jakarta. 
The USA doesn't know what bad traffic is!


----------



## arquitekto

*New Delhi Among Cities With Worst Traffic Conditions
*
Yamini Kaul – AHN News Contributor New Delhi, India (AHN) – New Delhi, the capital of India, has been adjudged among the worst cities as far as adverse traffic conditions are concerned. Ranked 5th among 20 cities from the world over, Delhi’s traffic system was termed as having gone worse in the past few years, with unpleasant impact on the health and productivity of the Delhiites. The news comes at a very crucial juncture for the Delhi government, which is busy planning the city for the upcoming Commonwealth Games, 2010, to begin in October. With the city set to receive thousands of foreign tourists along with athletes, the 81 out of 100 score in IBM’s “Commuter Pain Study,” does not bode well either for the administration or the people of Delhi. The score as well as the ranking reflects the Delhi administration’s “failure to keep the transportation infrastructure at pace with economic activity.” The study, which was carried out in 20 cities of the world, involved interviews of about 8,192 vehicle drivers and the majority opined that the daily commute between home and office was becoming a “longer and more grueling” task for them than it was earlier. *Apart from Delhi, Beijing and Mexico City scored 99 out of 100 each, making them the top two cities in the world to face disastrous traffic jams. Cities like Johannesburg and Moscow complete the top 5 slots in the table with a score of 97 and 84, respectively.* Further down, the IBM study ranks the Brazilian city of Sao Paolo as 6th, Italian city of Milan as 7th, Argentinian capital Buenos Aires as 8th, the Spanish capital of Madrid as 9th and London as 10th. On the other end of the spectrum, the Swedish capital Stockholm scored a lowly 15 out of 100 and was adjudged the best city for commuters while cities like Melbourne and Houston were also acknowledged for having the “most pain-free roadway traffic.” Meanwhile, 40 percent of Delhiites, who were surveyed by IBM, said that they would have been able to work better and to their capacity if only their commute from home to work was reduced or made comfortable, at least. In general, 65 per cent of the surveyed motorists said that driving not only made them stressed but also angry and affected their sleep time. The overall perception was that the worse traffic conditions were impacting the public’s performance at work and at home. Article � AHN – All Rights Reserved
http://cityspur.com/2010/07/01/new-delhi-among-cities-with-worst-traffic-conditions/


----------



## Myouzke

^^
So the Commuter Pain Study rankings of 20 cities are

01. Beijing & Mexico City 99/100 :nuts:
03. Johannesburg 97/100
04. Moscow 84/100
05. Delhi (New Delhi) 81/100
06. Sao Paolo 75/100
07. Milan 52/100
08. Buenos Aires 50/100
09. Madrid 48/100
10. London 36/100
11. Paris 36/100
12. Toronto 32/100
13. Amsterdam & Los Angeles 25/100
15. Berlin 24/100
16. Montreal 23/100
17. New York 19/100
18. Houston & Melbourne 17/100
20. Stockholm 15/100

source


----------



## tablemtn

I don't think Mexico City is THAT terrible for driving, actually. The main problem are all the constant protests that block traffic in various parts of the city nearly every day. But if you follow the news and avoid those areas, it is not quite so bad. 

And actually, traffic in Mexico City flows quickly on a lot of the surface streets, even when some of the main roads are jammed.


----------



## klamedia

I found it to be horrendous when I visited this summer and stayed in Roma Condesa. What saved me was the BRT and the subway.


----------



## De Prodigy

The *longest* traffic jams are on the roads in Europe during the summer hollidays.
Million*s* of nothern Europeans on their way (or retour) to Spain, southern France, Italy,... every single week all summer long. 
I know, am not talking about a specific city but for my part Asian cities are the most chaotic.


----------



## kicksilver

This happens in Brazil too. Last holiday (Jan 1st) I took 7 hours to go through 100km.


----------



## Pfeuffer

Delhi, Mumbai, Bangkok, Manila are the worst I experienced !


----------



## SydneyCity

Myouzke said:


> ^^
> So the Commuter Pain Study rankings of 20 cities are
> 
> 01. Beijing & Mexico City 99/100 :nuts:
> 03. Johannesburg 97/100
> 04. Moscow 84/100
> 05. Delhi (New Delhi) 81/100
> 06. Sao Paolo 75/100
> 07. Milan 52/100
> 08. Buenos Aires 50/100
> 09. Madrid 48/100
> 10. London 36/100
> 11. Paris 36/100
> 12. Toronto 32/100
> 13. Amsterdam & Los Angeles 25/100
> 15. Berlin 24/100
> 16. Montreal 23/100
> 17. New York 19/100
> 18. Houston & Melbourne 17/100
> 20. Stockholm 15/100
> 
> source


Suprising that Melbourne has worse traffic than Sydney, but it is more sprawling and has more of a "car culture" than Sydney.


----------



## FFM 34

i guess most Asian cities have quite a bad traffic, however, it is equalized by the excellent public transportation.


----------



## luci203

Probably Indian cities have the worse(chaotic) traffic.

In Europe, Moscow...


----------



## FFM 34

luci203 said:


> Probably Indian cities have the worse(chaotic) traffic.
> 
> In Europe, Moscow...


That looks horriblehno: It would probably take hours to get out of this traffic jam.


----------



## NCT

A road of this size cries out for a BRT, no?


----------



## kicksilver

"Worst" is relative. It can be related to traffic mess, or volume. In terms of volume, I don't think you can beat São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Los Angeles.


----------



## Mr. Uncut

kicksilver said:


> "Worst" is relative. It can be related to traffic mess, or volume. In terms of volume, I don't think you can beat São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Los Angeles.


there are several cities who beat Sao Paulo, Rio or LA in both categories!


----------



## kicksilver

Mr. Uncut said:


> there are several cities who beat Sao Paulo, Rio or LA in both categories!


Tell me about it.


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo Brazil


----------



## iluminate

xrtn2 said:


> São Paulo Brazil


troll já fostes banido por ter contas multiplas
denunciado


----------



## kicksilver

Nothing like going to work at 6:30am and facing this...


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

Vladivostok's terrible traffic


----------



## aaabbbccc

Screw that shit ! I am glad I do not live in a huge city like that 
traffic here in Orlando is bad but nothing compared to that !


----------



## kicksilver

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Metro007

If we would talk about the biggest traffic (that means the entire volume of traffic generated in an urban area) so i think it would definitively be L.A. What do you think?


----------



## Metro007

If we would talk about the biggest traffic (that means the entire volume of traffic generated in an urban area) so i think it would definitively be L.A. What do you think?


----------



## kicksilver

Metro007 said:


> If we would talk about the biggest traffic (that means the entire volume of traffic generated in an urban area) so i think it would definitively be L.A. What do you think?


I'd say São Paulo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOLHj55ZSvY


----------



## castermaild55

there is no such like　the traffic control center in other city?
Japanese car navigation tells traffic information how to avoid traffic jam, too










It does the adjustment of the time of the signalｓ.


----------



## Mr. Uncut

Metro007 said:


> If we would talk about the biggest traffic (that means the entire volume of traffic generated in an urban area) so i think it would definitively be L.A. What do you think?


L.A., Tokyo, New York...big urban sprawls in developed countries!  I´d would go with NYC or Tokyo cuz both cities are surrounded by other large cities which means also alot of transit traffic!


----------



## Metro007

I only was once in NY but have heard that in the City itself the traffic isn't as bad, since there is a very good public-transportation (subway, buses) which is less devloppped in a city like L.A. And isn't SoCAL known as the paradise for car drivers?

In my opinion, NY, Tokio and L.A. are the 3 cities with the biggest urban areas in the world. In Tokyo there is a very good developpped public-transportation as well. In L.A. not.

But once again i am not talking about congestions and the "worse" traffic but about the total amount of traffic.

Other question: is there a city in the world with a longer network of free- and highways that the greater L.A. ?


----------



## Metro007

I have just found this (from http://wikitravel.org/en/Driving_in_Los_Angeles_County):

"California, being the country’s most populous state with the biggest passion for cars, planned its cities such as Los Angeles around the automobile in favor of other modes to an extent greater than perhaps than any other city and now holds the greatest concentration of them all with more than 26 million. This makes the Los Angeles metropolitan area, with roughly 1.8 cars per person, the world’s most car-populated urban sprawl in the world.

There are more cars in California than people in any of the other states of the United States. The Los Angeles freeway system handles over twelve million cars on a daily basis. While L.A. holds the number one spot as America’s most congested and polluted roadways, surprisingly enough, it does not hold the title of most chaotic car city due to its enormous freeway infrastructure that allows the residents of the Los Angeles area to carry on their daily migration of over 300 million miles. "


----------



## Potencial Brasil

castermaild55 said:


> there is no such like　the traffic control center in other city?


We have an Operations Center in Rio, but not just to control the traffic. And I think Tokyo has another one which is very similar to Rio's.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Metro007 said:


> If we would talk about the biggest traffic (that means the entire volume of traffic generated in an urban area) so i think it would definitively be L.A. What do you think?


biggest traffic doesn't necessarily mean the *worst*...
LA, Tokyo, Sao Paulo is nothing compared to some asian cities...

good thing traffic anywhere in utah is moving even on rush hours...


----------



## Skyrazer

Disturbing Reality said:


> biggest traffic doesn't necessarily mean the *worst*...
> LA, Tokyo, *Sao Paulo* is nothing compared to some asian cities...
> 
> good thing traffic anywhere in utah is moving even on rush hours...


I'd have to disagree there in regards to Sao Paulo...


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Skyrazer said:


> I'd have to disagree there in regards to Sao Paulo...


so you mean sao paulo has the worst traffic??? ok, fine!


----------



## Metro007

Disturbing Reality said:


> biggest traffic doesn't necessarily mean the *worst*...


Exactly. That's what i tried to express. I was talking about the total amount of traffic and not where the traffic is the most "chaotic".


----------



## reinhart87

Jakarta when it rains and the streets are flooded.... oh wait! i forgot, it's already jammed anyway...


----------



## Disturbing Reality

contenders could be: dhaka, *mumbai*, saigon, jakarta, calcutta, *delhi*... though i think jakarta and saigon can be lot better than the others mentioned...


----------



## Master of Disguise

Talk about traffic jams.....New Delhi























































^^ Delhi, India


----------



## GSAA

London has a large traffic control centre as well, I remember watching it on National Geographic (I think it was). London's narrow streets probably makes traffic worse.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

there's nothing much can do about london's narrow streets. thing is, at least they regulate private cars in some areas at some point during the day so it helped. NYC has good public transport system and people walk to go to places. LA is pretty much different since it's more of a car-centric city with not much pedestrian activity as NY.., so when they go to places they drive... it has some of the worst traffic in the US but definitely LA is still nothing compared to some indian cities...


----------



## Skyrazer

Disturbing Reality said:


> so you mean sao paulo has the worst traffic??? ok, fine!


I was more disagreeing with your comment that Sao Paulo's traffic is "nothing" compared to asian cities. Whether Sao Paulo has the worst, I can't say, but I would say it's comparable to some of the worst asian cities for traffic.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

comparable, maybe!


----------



## alv4

Master of Disguise said:


> Talk about traffic jams.....New Delhi
> 
> ^^ Delhi, India


God


----------



## vladanng

Belgrade has serious trafic problems(at least for this region) 1,8 milion population, but no metro, and there are big problem with our bridges cause we dont have enough of them, but looking on these pictures i think the worst trafic is in Moscow, SP, Bejing, LA, in fact the worst trafic is in some asian cities but they dont have that amount of cars as SP, or LA 
but definately i would go for SP not just of trafic but i like that city, never been buti think it reminds of NYC


----------



## AXIATA

Disturbing Reality said:


> comparable, maybe!
> 
> in LA you get stuck in the trafiic for two hours without moving...
> in Sao Paulo, could be 5 or 6 hours...
> in some asian cities, you could observe dogs from copulation to delivery and still have enough time to wait for the cars to move!:lol:
> 
> i was exaggerating, of course... i think each city gets its fair share of good and bad days when it comes to traffic!



:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Pfeuffer

definitely Mumbai or Delhi


----------



## alserrod

I want to post... just upside down.


The city where I live, Zaragoza, is the fifth city at Spain (700.000 people).

It was considered the city where traffic is more fluid, where journeys by car are faster but... the Spanish city where if you want to park your car, you use more time. This is... should you have private parking in your home and go anywhere with a parking... easy... should you go to city centre, decide between privates parkings (not cheap...) or just public transport (not bad)


----------



## yankee fan for life

los angeles by far. :lol:


----------



## primus20

bangkok


----------



## kicksilver




----------



## kicksilver




----------



## gabrielbabb

Traffic in cities of India look weird, people in here tend to conserve their lane but in India all the cars are just driving wherever they want.


----------



## lezgotolondon

gabrielbabb said:


> Traffic in cities of India look weird, people in here tend to conserve their lane but in India all the cars are just driving wherever they want.


And I suppose that the car adoption rate in india is still very low.


----------



## Master of Disguise

^^ Not really...India is the 2nd largest market for cars in the world....

Moreover, Huge chunk of Luxury cars ( Benz, BMW's ,Bentley, Audi's etc etc) can be seen all over major cities.....

Infact Delhi hace 2nd highest no of vehicles in the world.....78 lakh vehicles on Delhi roads.....Not a good thing though..


----------



## null

^^

Source?

The US is the 2nd.


----------



## German Standard

Master of Disguise said:


> ^^ Not really...India is the 2nd largest market for cars in the world....
> 
> Moreover, Huge chunk of Luxury cars ( Benz, BMW's ,Bentley, Audi's etc etc) can be seen all over major cities.....
> 
> Infact Delhi hace 2nd highest no of vehicles in the world.....78 lakh vehicles on Delhi roads...



:lol::lol:You really believe in everything you say :lol:


----------



## Metro007

Although it isn't mentioned frequently, the NY-area also has a very big traffic. The highways from Manhattan to the JFK-Airport are very congestioned and Manhattan itself has a lot of traffic although it has a subway and a good bus-system.


----------



## Peguin21795

*Personally from what I experienced, Beijing, China has the worst traffic. So many cars, and no drivers follow the simplest rules such as stopping at a stop light.* :banana:


----------



## ardimusica

jakarta indonesia
megacity without MRT,Monorail,Trem
Just Using Busway but the busway was got stoped by traffic too
so weird look at this picture


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ardimusica

jakarta MRT planning operation in 2016..
hope that project can be sucsess
hope that MRT can decrease traffic in jakarta


----------



## NamelessWanderer

Well, I don't know about a city with the worst traffic, but I know Abu Dhabi and New York are one of them. You can bearly walk the streets in New York let alone ride and Abu Dhabi's traffic jams are not the issue if you ask me, the drivers are out of their mind! I find myself questioning the person who gave them their license mental well being.


----------



## Manila-X

ardimusica said:


> jakarta MRT planning operation in 2016..
> hope that project can be sucsess
> hope that MRT can decrease traffic in jakarta


I hope so. Jakarta is one of the largest cities in the world without rapid transit. The fact the majority of its residents rely on the automobile to get from point A to point B. 

With rapid transit, it will not just decongest traffic but also increase pedestrian and commuter activity something that the city lacks.


----------



## Manila-X

Peguin21795 said:


> *Personally from what I experienced, Beijing, China has the worst traffic. So many cars, and no drivers follow the simplest rules such as stopping at a stop light.* :banana:


Beijing is considered the most car-centric major city in Mainland China. I would not be surprised if traffic is bad here.


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## aaabbbccc

Traffic in Casablanca can be a nightmare but with the tramway project , a new metro and widening of major avenues should help a lot at least let us hope so


----------



## pikopancho

Bangkok has the most congested traffic I've experienced...Shanghai drivers a bit more crazy however.


----------



## Manila-X

pikopancho said:


> Bangkok has the most congested traffic I've experienced...Shanghai drivers a bit more crazy however.


I agree with BKK's traffic problem but it was worst back in the early 90s and before the time when there was not BTS and other highway improvements.


----------



## pikopancho

^^Last time I was there was in '98 or was it '99 just around the same time they opened the elevated railway. With that and the metro I assume its improved quite a bit since then.


----------



## SkyTrekTower

I've read that Jakarta has the worst traffic conditions, and Beijing also looks horrible from the photos I've seen.

From personal experience, I have to say NYC has the worst traffic. We used mass transit during the day, NYC also has the worst mass transit system I've encountered, but decided to drive later in the day. We decided to go to Coney Island from Princeton thinking not many people would be driving into the city at 7-8 at night. We made it to a bridge on Staten Island and encountered massive gridlock. We realized we weren't going to make it, and decided to leave. Off the highway, we encountered more gridlock on all the streets, and continued to find gridlock all the way to northwestern New Jersey. It would make sense if it was rush hour, but it was 7-9:30ish on a Saturday night.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

I don't know if there is a way to determine which city has the worst traffic, but in my travels the worst places I've been to are Manila and Bangkok in terms of volume and congestion. I think Bangkok is the worst though. Walking on the street you can sense the high concentrations of exhaust around you; when I first arrived there, it was so great my eyes started tearing. A lot of people ride scooters which creates a lot of pollution. It's so bad that traffic cops and even riders were masks to protect themselves. My friend in Kathmandu said the situation is similar there too; you can't be long out on the street without a mask. There are probably many other cities in the developing world that have similar conditions; cities with an immense threat to public health caused by high concentrations of vehicle pollution would to me be considered the ones with the 'worst traffic'.


----------



## Manila-X

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> I don't know if there is a way to determine which city has the worst traffic, but in my travels the worst places I've been to are Manila and Bangkok in terms of volume and congestion. I think Bangkok is the worst though. Walking on the street you can sense the high concentrations of exhaust around you; when I first arrived there, it was so great my eyes started tearing. A lot of people ride scooters which creates a lot of pollution. It's so bad that traffic cops and even riders were masks to protect themselves. My friend in Kathmandu said the situation is similar there too; you can't be long out on the street without a mask. There are probably many other cities in the developing world that have similar conditions; cities with an immense threat to public health caused by high concentrations of vehicle pollution would to me be considered the ones with the 'worst traffic'.


The problem with Bangkok is the city was originally planned as a *network of canals*. Thus the city is often called as The Venice of The East.

The city did not expect the rise of the automobile as the main mode of transportation and its roads are small to handle such volume.

But with the latest public transport, traffic has eased.


----------



## CSQTownPlanner

Metro areas spend the most time stuck in traffic, according to an annual analysis of the nation’s traffic trends.


----------



## PadArch

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> yes thats the top 10 percent and they are truely the worlds greatest, however, the rest of the populace is pretty damn sheltered and borderline stupid. just look at the election results every damn year.


its kind of arrogant to call america's top 10% the worlds greatest.. world's greatest what? greatest imperialists? maybe. greatest crooks? probably. and lets not forget that many of the people who upkeep this so-called greatness are immigrants.

back on topic: the traffic in lagos is unbelievable, and same for cities in indonesia (jakarta).. these are truly the worst in the world


----------



## Spocket

PadArch said:


> its kind of arrogant to call america's top 10% the worlds greatest.. world's greatest what? greatest imperialists? maybe. greatest crooks? probably. and lets not forget that many of the people who upkeep this so-called greatness are immigrants.
> 
> back on topic: the traffic in lagos is unbelievable, and same for cities in indonesia (jakarta).. these are truly the worst in the world


Oh give it a break ! If you hate the U.S. just say so . Otherwise pick up a history book and read about people like Noriega and Saddam Hussein .

OT : Beijing isn't really that bad . You've got to go to the provincial cities to understand how bad the drivers are . Hell , in my city (Changchun) most people can't even do a three point turn without bumping into something or in under five minutes . Nobody here seems to even know what the lines on the roads , the signs beside them , or the lights over them are for .


----------



## lafreak84

^^ How did they get their license then?


----------



## kevi

PadArch said:


> its kind of arrogant to call america's top 10% the worlds greatest.. world's greatest what? greatest imperialists? maybe. greatest crooks? probably. and lets not forget that many of the people who upkeep this so-called greatness are immigrants.


A new level of US contempt.

"They aren't great - but if they were - it's the immigrants..."


----------



## luciaparkison

i fell that the traffic management in India is so worst. even in Mumbai , Delhi, kolkata ,Chennai and other metropolitan cities of India it is worst than anywhere else .


----------



## pabloagus

I think Cordoba city in Argentina has terrible traffic problems. Because there are many cars and the streets are so small.


----------



## lubbermx

MEXICO CITY


----------



## melrocks50

Ribarca said:


> ^^
> 
> Manila's traffic is getting worse every year. Quite logical if you suddenly start building up the city with high-rises without investing in infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the lesson is to make owning a car expensive. In Hong Kong only a few people can afford to have a car since parking space prices are crazy. If you offer a good alternative in public transport it's an easy cost. In Singapore they artificially achieve that effect. The license to have a car (limited to a no. of years) is priced extremely high and they keep raising it.


I really admire Singapore's efforts to minimise traffic jam to keep the city nice and clean with the requirement of having to purchase a "Certificate of Entitlement" at a high price and limited availability before being able to own a car. I also love how almost every car on the road is new due to the fact that you have to renew the certificate after 10 years and this will help with the maintenances costs and keeping the city's air clean. Every time I visit, there seems to be no traffic jams at all, just smooth free-flowing traffic full of new cars. Something Bangkokians and residents of pretty much every Asian city can only dream of. hno:


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Ribarca

melrocks50 said:


> I really admire Singapore's efforts to minimise traffic jam to keep the city nice and clean with the requirement of having to purchase a "Certificate of Entitlement" at a high price and limited availability before being able to own a car. I also love how almost every car on the road is new due to the fact that you have to renew the certificate after 10 years and this will help with the maintenances costs and keeping the city's air clean. Every time I visit, there seems to be no traffic jams at all, just smooth free-flowing traffic full of new cars. Something Bangkokians and residents of pretty much every Asian city can only dream of. hno:


I'm not a Singaporean but what it do see is that cars are just for the rich here. That is a drawback. The new car policy does help. In HK the old car are so much more polluting is my experience.

Luckily public transport is amazing. I don't own a car. There really is no need.


----------



## reinhart87

Jakarta is by far hands down has the worst traffic with no serious intention from all parties (govertnment, citizens, suburban commuters, etc) to make things better. Even Manila, Bangkok, and Kuala Lumpur feel less jammed compared to Jakarta


----------



## melrocks50

Ribarca said:


> I'm not a Singaporean but what it do see is that cars are just for the rich here. That is a drawback. The new car policy does help. In HK the old car are so much more polluting is my experience.
> 
> Luckily public transport is amazing. I don't own a car. There really is no need.


I see, I've heard that Singapore is the most expensive place to buy a car. :colgate:


----------



## Ribarca

I think it is. Although in my country Holland you pay a lot as well. We drive tiny cars in Europe compared to what people drive in South East Asia. It's almost like in the US here. People have big cars.


----------



## Northwood-3179

Wow.. that's probably my favourite thread 
I like my own city cause despite relatively heavy traffic and jams due to narrow roads it's pretty compact so you could walk it from west to the east in one hour and a half.
And there is a metro line from north to the south.
So I don't have a car(no problems to buy, but i don't need one).

Sadly, a lot of people here thinks that we should build those horrible highways throughout the city instead of comfortable narrow roads


----------



## Stravinsky

Bangkok?


----------



## NicSA

I'd say Kinshasa (DRC)










and Lagos (Nigeria) are worse










Nigeria, Congo, India, Bangladesh etc. are worse than South East Asia because the cars are all in terrible condition and there are no traffic rules to speak of.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that looks like a market, with people either selling directly from the car or keeping them at hand.  No wonder they're all vans.


----------



## everson4

for me são paulo is the worst,is so chaotic!


----------



## Galro

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ that looks like a market, with people either selling directly from the car or keeping them at hand.  No wonder they're all vans.


I agree in that it is probably a market, but Lagos traffic is still pretty bad based on other pictures. 




















Lagos 2, Nigeria by AttilioP80, on Flickr
(Could be a market again though.) 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototraveller80/4709889489/











Lagos Traffic by jayunique7, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

Traffic jam in Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur still in bad condition especially on peak/rush hour *even* both city have a good public transport(lrt,mrt,brt,commuter) and have a lot altenative highway,skyway and flyover.


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon's frenetic traffic is definitely one of the worst in the world..

32958521


----------



## Metro007

Denjiro said:


> Saigon's frenetic traffic is definitely one of the worst in the world..
> 
> 32958521


I don't think so. It doesn't look bad at all. Thats about the trafic we have in an average european big city.


----------



## 009

Some crazy traffic pics. That's why it's great to have a good metro system so one doesn't have to get stuck in traffic


----------



## KoolKool

Denjiro said:


> Saigon's frenetic traffic is definitely one of the worst in the world..
> 
> 32958521


the motorbike,scooter "disease" can be solved by developing good public transportation,a good bus and metro system...and then the city will face the rising of personal automobile^^ -> force to develop road system more,wider -> better


----------



## LtBk

Nigeria really needs to invest in tons of good infrastructure in Lagos if it has a chance of coping with massive population growth or else it will have the worst standard of living of any major city on Earth.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^Those congestions make the ones in my city look like a walk in the park. What a mess.


----------



## Gibdo

Ivanf said:


> *Jakarta traffic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.metrotvnews.com/bank_images/galeri/6116_13775.jpg


Is that Tanah Abang? Even if it's not, that part of town has always suffered impressively bad traffic jams.

Other cities worthy of mention on this list: Sao Paulo, Dhaka and Cairo.


----------



## jjjeffi

As a person who lived in Bangkok I think Bangkok has one of the worst traffic










morning rush hour towards downtown










Our subway system everyday during rush hour and it's jam packed like Tokyo 

so Bangkok traffic problem will take another 10-20 years to solve hno:hno:hno:


----------

